# Installazione Gentoo2004.1 su Athlon64 [RISOLTO]

## f0llia

Vorrei installare Gentoo 2004.1 su una macchina AMD a 64 bit, ho letto i 3d a riguardo sul forum, ma volevo avere maggiori informazioni. Allora, io sto scaricando la iso da http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/releases/amd64/2004.1/livecd/ , precisamente sto prendendo la install-amd64-universal-2004.1.iso da 432 Mb. 

Per lo stage invece lo prendo da http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/releases/amd64/2004.1/stages/

E' ok ?

Inoltre volevo sapere se c'erano gia pacchetti a 64 bit e quali. C'e una lista magari ? Perche questi ultimi siano compilati a 64 bit c'e qualcosa da fare o è come  per i 32 ?

Qualcuno che l'ha installata e la sta usando su una macchina simili mi puo dare le sue impressioni ? Va bene ? Com'è?  :Very Happy: 

Ringrazio in anticipo!Last edited by f0llia on Thu May 20, 2004 12:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> E' ok ?

 

Penso che nel cd universal ci siano gia' gli stage

----------

## stuart

poi ci posti un pò di tempi di compilazione, così vediamo se ne val la pena fare il gran salto ai 64  :Wink: 

----------

## f0llia

 *stuart wrote:*   

> poi ci posti un pò di tempi di compilazione, così vediamo se ne val la pena fare il gran salto ai 64 

 

Ok ok vi farò sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## f0llia

Per quanto riguarda la CFLAG E CXXFLAG ..che posso mettere per un amd64 ?

----------

## f0llia

Ho un problema con l'installazione..arrivati al momento di dare 

```

emerge sync

```

Tutti i pacchetti vengono scaricati, ma alla fine al momento in cui dice 

```

receiving file list...

```

Arrivato a un numero compreso tra i 400 e gli 800 file mi si blocca e mi da :

```

io timeout after 180 seconds - exiting

rsync error: timeout in data send/receive (code 30) at io.c (109)

```

Questo succede per un po di volte ( 4 o 5 ) poi mi dice: 

```

Rsync has not succesfully finished. It is recommended that you keep trying or that you use the 'emerge-webrsync' option if you are unable to use rsync due to firewall or other restrictions. This should ba a temporary problem unless complications exist whit your network (and possibly your system's filesystem) configuration.

```

Non credo di avere problemi di network perche altre macchine gentoo sulla stessa rete completano senza problemi un emerge sync ..

Che puo essere ?

----------

## randomaze

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Non credo di avere problemi di network perche altre macchine gentoo sulla stessa rete completano senza problemi un emerge sync ..
> 
> Che puo essere ?

 

Tutte le macchine puntano verso lo stesso rsync mirror?

----------

## f0llia

Si, cmq ho risolto il problema usando un altro mirror..

----------

## f0llia

Adesso mi si presenta un altro problema: il mio make.conf per amd64 è praticamente vuoto..:

```

CFLAGS="-O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-O2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="tutta la serie dei mirror scelti" (non li scrivo perche sto scrivendo tutto a mano..non ho possibilita di pastare dall'altra macchina)

USE="-gtk -gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdr"

```

Questo è tutto quello che ho.. Il fatto è che appena arrivo al punto di emergere vixie-cron mi ritorna un errore:

```

licecd linux # emerge vixie-cron

Calculating dependendencies |

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "net-mail/mailwrapper" have benn masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- net-mail/mailwrapper-0.1 (masked by: keyword)

!!! (dependency required by "net-mail/ssmtp-2.60.7" [ebuilt])

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

livecd linux #

```

Come si puo risolvere sta cosa ?

Come accept_keyword che si mette con sto 64bit ?? 

PLS HELP

----------

## motaboy

Guarda il contenuto dell'ebuild, se in KEYWORDS c'è almeno "~amd64" o "amd64". In tal caso basta impostarla o come variabile di ambiente o direttamente nel make.conf.

Se non ci sono vuol dire 2 cose:

1) Che il programma non compila e/o non va su amd_64.

2) Che nessuno l'ha testato su amd64. In questo caso potresti mettere una ACCEPT_KEYWORD supportata, tipo "x86", e poi nel caso compilasse corretamente e funzionasse, dovresti segnalarlo a https://bugs.gentoo.org in modo che il mantainer dell'ebuild aggiunge la keyword all'ebuild.

Bye!

----------

## f0llia

Per cause superiori ho dovuto ricominciare l'install...visto che ci siamo mi chiedevo come mai boottando con un bel 

```

gentoo dokeymap

```

Mi faccia si scegliere la tastiera.. scelgo il solito 21 per l'IT, ma il bello è che poi non ne tiene affatto conto..infatti i tasti per caratteri speciali tipo @# e via dicendo sono tutti sfasati..

Si puo risolvere ?

----------

## MyZelF

Una volta arrivato al prompt, prova con

```
# loadkeys it
```

----------

## f0llia

NON CI POSSO CREDERE..adesso nel rifare l'installazione da capo non mi fa piu manco montare la partizione / ..

```

livecd root # mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on hda3

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

```

AIUTO!!

----------

## f0llia

Scusate L'inistenza, ma ho davvero bisogno d'aiuto..sono bloccato con l'installazione ..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## motaboy

Da quando il tuo hda3 è formattato di tipo SQUASHFS? Secondo me hai sbagliato qualcosa nella procedura o come dice l'errore setta il tipo con un mount -t tipofs /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo.

comunque credo che tu abbia sbagliato qualcosa...

Bye!

----------

## f0llia

Purtroppo anch'io speravo di aver sbagliato qualcosa stavolta .. e infatti ho rifatto TUTTO dall'inizio seguendo passo passo il manuale.. e ricontrollando ogni volta i comandi prima di lanciarli..ma purtroppo l'errore resta..e ho seguito scrupolosamente il manuale !   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## MyZelF

Hai provato a riformattare quella partizione?

Cercando quel messaggio d'errore salta fuori questo topic, relativo sempre ad AMD64 e legato al setup di un'array di dischi SATA in RAID. E' il tuo caso?

----------

## f0llia

No non è il mio caso il mio disco non è in raid.

Ho anche provato a riformattare l'INTERO DISCO 3 volte e a ricreare le partizioni..ma al momento di montare la partizione / mi da sempre quell'errore  :Neutral:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## motaboy

Sembrerebbe come se l'fstab avesse impostato /dev/hda3 di tipo squashfs... Magari prova a darci un'occhiata.

E poi lo strano è che squashfs mi sa che sia il tipo di partizione del livecd...

Bye!

----------

## f0llia

L'fstab è apposto..Non riesco a capire che succede anche perche esattamente 1 ora prima di quell'errore con lo stesso livecd funzionava ..

----------

## f0llia

Ho provato anche a scaricare la 2004.0...arrivato al momento di montare la / mi torna lo stesso errore:

```

livecd root # mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

```

provo con:

```

livecd root # mount -t reiserfs /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3,

       or too many mounted file systems

livecd root #

```

Ma come vedete non cambia nulla!!!

AIUTOOOO ..Devo riuscire a installare entro stassera :°°°

----------

## motaboy

"mount" cosa riporta?

Bye!

----------

## f0llia

Ecco:

```

livecd root # mount

tmpfs on / type tmpfs (rw)

tmpfs on / type tmpfs (rw)

devfs on /dev type devfs (rw)

/newroot/dev/cdroms/cdrom1 on /mnt/cdrom type iso9660 (ro)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

livecd root #

```

----------

## motaboy

però adesso da un'altro errore rispetto a prima o sbaglio? non parla più di squashfs. 

Secondo me c'è qualche problema nella crezione dalla partizione, sicuro di averla creata con fdisk in modo adeguato e formattata correttamente?

Bye!

----------

## f0llia

Le partizioni sono fatte correttamente.. Ho provato a fare un filesystem ext3 invece che reiserfs..montarla e cosi è ok ..

Allora ho riformattato e rifatto partizioni e il resto...stavolta l'ha montato...(in reiserfs..)

Il perche mi resta oscuro..ma passando a ext3 prima e rifare reiserfs dopo ha funzionato..!

----------

## f0llia

Un altro dubbio che ho è per il make.conf.. per l'arch a 64 bit è un po scarno..

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

Tutto questo è ciò che contiene..vorrei sapere se ci sono CFLAGS e CXX un pò piu specifiche..

Poi non vedo l' ACCEPT_KEYWORDS... che valore posso dare alla variabile ??

Esiste una cosa tipo "~amd64" o "amd64" oppure posso mettere "~x86" ?

----------

## motaboy

Si, sono "amd64 e ~amd64". C'è un altro post di ieri in cui ho spiegato come cercare di compilare ebuild che non hanno settate queste flags.

Bye!

----------

## f0llia

Per curiosità..: come mai la variabile ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd86" non è settata di default ?

A che punto dell'installazione la devo aggiungere al make.conf ?

----------

## motaboy

la variabile crdo che venga settata quando fai "source qualcosa", infatti la trovi in /usr/portage/profiles/default-amd64-2004.0/make.defaults.

Comunque: prima setti correttamente il make.conf (quando lo dice l'handbook) meglio è.

Bye!

----------

## f0llia

Altro errore: finalmente ero riuscito a partire con lo stage 1 ..do i soliti comandi:

```

cd /usr/portage

scripts/bootstrap.sh -f

```

E poi

```

scripts/bootstrap.sh

```

Il tutto iniziaregolarmente ma a un certo punto mi ritorna il seguente errore:

```

....

* Applying openssl-0.9.7d-gentoo.diff...

>>> Source unpacked.

Operating system: x86_64-whatever-linux2

You need Perl 5.

!!! Error: dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7d failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 151, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

livecd portage #

```

Stavolta che è ?

----------

## f0llia

Nessuna idea?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Operating system: x86_64-whatever-linux2
> 
> You need Perl 5.
> 
> 

 

Mmm mi sa che sta andando a cercare il perl nel post sbagliato.

fai un giro nelle directory /usr/lib/perl/qualcosa per vedere dove stanno le lib relative all'architettura....

----------

## f0llia

Si ma fa tutto da solo.. io ho solo seguito la procedura dell'handbook partendo da stage 1 ..che devo modificare ?

----------

## f0llia

Sono riuscito a passare l'errore durante il bootstrap..ma durante l'emerge system me ne torna un'altro:

```

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/e2fsprogs-1.34/work/e2fsprogs-1.34/li/et'

making install-shlibs in lib/ss

make: *** [installshlibs-libs-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.34 failed.

!!! function einstall, Line 388, Exitcode 2

!!! einstall failed

livecd portage #

```

Possibile che ce ne sia una ogni ora ??

Mi sapere aiutare pls ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## motaboy

Dovresti postare un po' piu' righe, almeno dove l'errore avviene.

Per curiosita' e visto che puo' essere utile anche ad altri, come hai risolto il problema del bootstrap?

Bye!

----------

## f0llia

postare un po piu righe mi è complicato..quello che ho postato prima l'ho copiato..non ho possibilità di postare della macchina su cui sto installando..cmq le copio..ho assolutamente bisogno di risolvere questi problemi  :Crying or Very sad: 

Per il bootstrap ho risolto levando dal make.conf la variabile ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.. probabilemte non gli piaceva "~amd86".  

Ecco alcune righe precedenti a quelle di prima:

```

...

making install-shlibs in lib/et

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/e2fsprogs-1.34/work/e2fsprogs-1.34/lib/et'

../../mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/e2fsprogs-1.34/image//usr/lib \

zapme

mkdir zapme 

/bin/install -c libcom_err.so.2.1 /var/tmp/portage/e2fsprogs-1.34/image//usr/lib/libcom_err.so.2.1

strip --strip-debug \

/var/tmp/portage/e2fsprogs-1.34/image//usr/lib/libcom_err.so.2.1

ln -s -f libcom_err.so.2.1 /var/tmp/portage/e2fsprogs-1.34/image//usr/lib/libcom_err.so.2

zapme/libcom_err.so

/sbin/ldconfig

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/e2fsprogs-1.34/work/e2fsprogs-1.34/li/et'

making install-shlibs in lib/ss

make: *** [installshlibs-libs-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.34 failed.

!!! function einstall, Line 388, Exitcode 2

!!! einstall failed

livecd portage # 

```

Helpatemi :° 

 :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Per il bootstrap ho risolto levando dal make.conf la variabile ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.. probabilemte non gli piaceva "~amd86".  

 

No perche' doveva essere ~amd64

----------

## f0llia

Si sorry, è stato un errore di scrittura nel make.conf avevo amd64

----------

## f0llia

Finalmente sono riuscito a completare l'installazione (kernel 2.6.5-gentoo-r1)..adesso ho un paio di problemini con i driver..

1)non mi rileva la scheda di rete: è una scheda (Realtek RTL8201BL/CL LAN PHY) integrata sulla scheda madre (ASUS K8V-F). Ho cercato nel kernel ma un driver simile non c'e ..dando un occhio sui forum ho trovato alcuni problemi simili ma senza soluzione.

2)la scheda audio (Realtek ALC655 6-channel audio CODEC, Digital audio via S/PDIF In/Out interface), anch'essa integrata sulla mb.

Sapete aiutarmi ? Non c'e nessuno che usa delle schede simili ?

----------

## randomaze

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Sapete aiutarmi ? Non c'e nessuno che usa delle schede simili ?

 

Non sono sicuro che il modo degli AMD64 sia poi così affolato.... se i forum non danno risposte utili prova con Google  :Wink: 

----------

## motaboy

posta lspci -v e poi ricordati che hotplug è tuo amico...  :Smile: 

Se proprio non trovi basta che metti come modulo TUTTE le scheda suppotate da ALSA (evita OSS) e TUTTE le schede 10/100 Ethernet.

Bye!

----------

## f0llia

Ho abilitato TUTTE le schede di rete 10/100 possibili..ma il rislutato è sempre lo stesso..NON LA TROVA  :Neutral:  Non me la vuole abilitare.. ho letto sul forum che la montano anche schede madri della nvidia ( tipo nforce 2 ) e che per quelle nvidia ha rilasciato delle patch o simili.. posso provarle cmq ? Io sono su asus pero..

----------

## motaboy

ok, però leggi la prima riga del post precedente (posta lspci -v ).

con una goooglata veloce sembra che vada bene il modulo per la Sis900, però non sono sicuro...

Comunque potresti provare con un 

```

modprobe sis900

```

Per la scheda audio sei sicuro che non vada bene il snd-via82xx ?

INOLTRE: Sei sicuro di avere installato hotplug e dato 

```

rc-update add hotplug boot

```

?

Bye!

----------

## f0llia

```

tux linux # lspci -v

-bash: lspci: command not found

```

Durante l'installazione mi sono dimenticato hotplug  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Rimedio ?

----------

## guru83

prova con modprobe sk98lin, sulla mia asus k8v ha funzionato   :Wink: 

----------

## f0llia

 *guru83 wrote:*   

> prova con modprobe sk98lin, sulla mia asus k8v ha funzionato  

 

Monta la stessa scheda di rete ?

----------

## f0llia

```

tux root # modprobe sk98lin

FATAL: Module sk98lin not found.

```

Invece il modulo sis900 lo trova ma al momento di tirare su la eth0 :

```

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIBRDADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Idee ? 

Per poter emergere hotplug? Come posso fare ?

----------

## motaboy

per lspci 

```

emerge pciutils

```

per hotplug

```

emerge hotplug

```

Devi guardare cosa dice dmesg per vedere i problemi che ci sono.

Bye!

----------

## f0llia

Il fatto è che non ho la connessione alla rete..per emergere non era un problema senno  :Razz: 

Chiedevo se c'era un modo per poter mettere hotplug tipo usando il livecd..se si cosa devo fare ?

----------

## f0llia

Allora: 

lspci ritorna: 

```

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller

```

Per quanto riguarda la scheda audio e:

```

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, INC. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)

```

Per la scheda ethernet.

Avete idea di chge driver posso usare ??

----------

## MyZelF

rispettivamente

```
<M> VIA 82C686A/B, 8233 South Bridge
```

e

```
<M>   VIA Rhine support
```

(non che ci volesse molto a scovarli...  :Confused: )

----------

## f0llia

Il fatto è che avevo anche provato a abilitarli tutti come built-in e anche come moduli caricandoli a mano..ma non funzionava lostesso..

Adesso provo a abilitarli singolarmente..vediamo se funzionano..

----------

## f0llia

Infatti la eth0 non ne vuole sapere comunque..  :Sad: 

```

Bringing eth0 up...

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

* Failed to bring eth0 up

* ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

*             "netmount" was not started.

```

Qualche idea ?

----------

## MyZelF

Hai configurato il driver della scheda di rete come modulo? Riesci a caricarlo / è caricato? Cosa dice dmesg a questo proposito?

----------

## motaboy

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Allora: 
> 
> lspci ritorna: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Il modulo è il snd-via82xx (dell'ALSA) C'e l'ho anch'io e va benissimo.

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la scheda audio e:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

il modulo per la vie rhine è il: via-rhine

Per emergere pacchetti se non ha lai connessione puoi scaricare il 2 cd dei precompilati.

Oppure utilizza i sorgenti che hai usato sull'altra distro gentoo che hai.

Oppure ti scarichi i sorgenti a mano guardando il contenuto dell'ebuild.

Ma se riesci a fare andare la scheda di rete poi hai la connessione?

Bye!

----------

## f0llia

No l'ho messo come built-in.. devo provare come modulo ? Il nome per richiamarlo qual'e ? 

dmesg riguardo alla scheda di rete:

```

....

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network driver - version 5.2.30.1-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation.

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.25.

Universal TUN/TAP device driver 1.5 

netconsole: not configured, aborting

...

```

----------

## MyZelF

Partirei facendo un po' di pulizia nel kernel, come ti eri proposto di fare (dal dmesg vedo una bolgia infernale di driver di rete). 

Come detto da motaboy, il nome del modulo è via-rhine (generalmente lo vedi anche entrando nell'help della relativa voce del menuconfig).

----------

## f0llia

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma se riesci a fare andare la scheda di rete poi hai la connessione?
> 
> 

 

Si, se mi rileva la scheda poi di problemi non ce ne sono.

----------

## f0llia

nelle sche di rete ho levato tutto e lasciato solo la vie rhine, vediamo se come modulo funziona..

----------

## f0llia

Risolto con quei driver messi mome moduli  :Smile: 

----------

